# Sex while menstrauting



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Do any of you have sex while Aunt Flo is visiting?

For some reason I can't. It causes incredible cramping and increases my already heavy flow. It's extremely uncomfortable.

We've tried, but I just don't like the consequences of it. The only time I can do this at the very end.


----------



## MrsOldNews (Feb 22, 2012)

It's the same for me


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

We never did this until ...well.. .a few years ago... I felt like I was going to die waiting that long (yes I am exaggerating).... I was never one to get many cramps... husband had no issues with it , he'd just tell me to get the red towel....we just avoid the HEAVY day(s)... but a little flow...








..he was happy to give it to me. 

I just wouldn't allow him to look afterwards while I went & cleaned him up. 

Kinda gross I suppose but I was thrilled - he was into it. Besides the Red, and well a little more lubrication than normal, it never affected me at all, didn't make anything heavier or more crampy.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

SA, you are lucky. The cramping is so intense. It's very hard to refrain when your drive is so high. :/

We use black towels. I'm afraid of washing red towels in the laundry of the color leaking all over everything. Men's pink undershirts, socks and underwear crack me up! We had red flannel sheets once that bled the entire laundry.


----------



## BrookeT (Nov 3, 2012)

Yes, we still do. I am the opposite of you though, sex and orgasms helps alleviate some of the cramps. 

Never had any issues, and it doesn't bother the H. My breasts get hyper sensitive though, so I did have to explain to him to be extremely gentle, or its painful.


----------



## Chumpless (Oct 30, 2012)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> Do any of you have sex while Aunt Flo is visiting?


If I was a woman, I'd be too uncomfortable giving my H a Cherry Popsicle with any family member hanging around.
:lol:

But as a man, I am a little squeamish...doesn't happen often and on light days only. The benefits outweigh the costs on this one.


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

I'll be patient and wait the week ! She'll often give me oral if i really need a release !?!?


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Omgitsjoe said:


> I'll be patient and wait the week ! She'll often give me oral if i really need a release !?!?


I know how odd this must sound to the majority of men out there, but my husband would choose rag







over a voluptuous BJ ...sure he loves them & gets at least 1 during that time frame -but he wants me to get mine ....this makes him happiest. I kinda love that about him though !!


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I know how odd this must sound to the majority of men out there, but my husband would choose rag
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No not odd at all ....... each person is different and has different desires !! I can somewhat understand cause i assume one would be " extra " wet there but despite this i'll pass ! Besides my wife is especially ummmmm good in give BJs  !!


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

OP - day one I'm the same, makes me cramp and feel worse... but I bleeding pretty heavy on D1 anyway so not feeling overly 'sex kittenish'.

On the other period days we either do 'other stuff' or have shower sex or we get out the red towel and go for it!

If h is horny and I'm not..... I'm always happy to give him a TJ (titty job), BJ or a HJ.

He generally just says ' yes please' for anything i offer.


----------



## Michie (Aug 26, 2012)

Orgasms relieve my cramping.
_Posted via Mobile Device_




waiwera said:


> OP - day one I'm the same, makes me cramp and feel worse... but I bleeding pretty heavy on D1 anyway so not feeling overly 'sex kittenish'.
> 
> On the other period days we either do 'other stuff' or have shower sex or we get out the red towel and go for it!
> 
> ...



This as well if cramps are followed by way to heavy and messy a flow, which is rare for me lately.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

Michie said:


> Orgasms relieve my cramping.


Yes... this used to work for me too. I used to bring myself to O just to ease cramps.

Something has changed over the past 5ish years and it doesn't happen like that anymore  

Now it causes discomfort and really really heavy bleeding... I'd rather just give it a miss...for that one day every 26 days.


----------



## Athena1 (Nov 7, 2012)

waiwera said:


> Yes... this used to work for me too. I used to bring myself to O just to ease cramps.
> 
> Something has changed over the past 5ish years and it doesn't happen like that anymore
> 
> Now it causes discomfort and really really heavy bleeding... I'd rather just give it a miss...for that one day every 26 days.


Has your weight changed? This can have an impact on the way that your period effects you. 

Or birth control changes, but I'm guessing that's not the case at this point in life...


----------



## Athena1 (Nov 7, 2012)

We do it. One of the many things I love about my husband is that he's not grossed out by the mess. I can see why a man would be grossed out, I think I would be if I didn't have to deal with it every month anyways.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

Athena1 said:


> Has your weight changed? This can have an impact on the way that your period effects you.
> 
> Or birth control changes, but I'm guessing that's not the case at this point in life...


No to weight change and birth control. Been the same weight all my adult life (apart from pregnancies) and H had the 'snip' about 15 years ago so I'm clean of fake hormones 

I'm 45 and from about 40 my periods have got shorter and heavier. I literally flood on day one but by day three it's all over.

But I complain very quietly about it as I know of a few women having a really terrible time with peri-menopause ( I have a friend who bleeds almost continuously while her doctors fiddle around with hormones and the like)

I am sooooo not going to miss having periods!


----------



## Athena1 (Nov 7, 2012)

waiwera said:


> But I complain very quietly about it as I know of a few women having a really terrible time with peri-menopause ( I have a friend who bleeds almost continuously while her doctors fiddle around with hormones and the like)
> 
> I am sooooo not going to miss having periods!


I hear you loud and clear! I am not going to mourn that loss at all! (Though I'm still a good decade out). 

And some women sure do get a rough deal on this. Glad I got a lucky genetic roll on this one.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

We did it once [ on her request ] but I didn't particularly like it.


----------



## sweaty teddy (Nov 13, 2012)

yep,put a towel down. 

I'll even do oral .....but I must admit its all clit only during this time.


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

We enjoy it quite a lot and no one should let the “mess” factor deter them. You just need to be a little more careful. We draw the line at oral however.


----------



## lostinspaces (Oct 22, 2012)

Same as some of the guys above. I never had a problem with it ... Just kept a towel handy and the stbxw loved it as she was extra sensitive during that time.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

2-edged sword, when I have the choice for sex, that is.
I don't cramp, but right before I start I am .... well, you know, "muy intersada."
So if I can catch it before the initial flood, sure, but not during, my body likes to get it all over with at once, after an 8-hour slow start.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm so glad my monthly was cut short this month. It must of been the flu. I was really aching for some lovin.


----------



## Hermes (Oct 8, 2012)

My wife and I would all the time. It was nice because that would be the only time we would not worry about getting pregnant. She said it was not as good as usual, but she still enjoyed it.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Hubby had the V, so no accidents here.


----------



## mel123 (Aug 4, 2012)

Wife doesn't have periods anymore. But when she did have them, she was a little embarrassed about it, but I assured her it wasn't gross to me at all...an it worked out great.

The blood doesn't bother me, but if it was anal the poop factor would


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

We don't do anything intimate during those days. The kiss goodbye that happens sometimes is still there, but nothing else. I can usually see it coming based on her attitude the couple days before.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

No self control? Can't wait? Seems like a weakness?


----------



## TrustInUs (Sep 9, 2012)

We have before but I have more of a problem with it than my husband does. Which is crazy because after the first two days I'm more in the mood than usual. It's probably just a mental block for me.


----------



## northernlights (Sep 23, 2012)

No, not us. I have a really, really heavy flow though, and I just feel all sore in the uterus. I could just imagine my H throwing up if he found a giant clot on his, um, member. It just isn't a good idea for us.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

We generally did it unless super heavy. A towel and an understanding it won't be frowned upon if one runs to shower sooner the normally acceptable. 

When the menopause set in she wanted nothing to do with it. More mental than anything and has to do with her not liking tampons (they hurt) anymore. We were so close, her first period in 2012 was in September.


----------



## Eilonwy (Nov 27, 2012)

We did once or twice, but my husband is uncomfortable with it, because he's scared of hurting me. I would say, do whatever you feel comfortable with. I don't think there's anything unhealthy about it...not sure though.

If you hurt and it increases cramps, etc, then definitely don't do it!  Just go with "the flow" lol. Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Yes... I actually really like sex when aunt flo was visiting.... she passed away some time ago. But when she was a regular visitor.. yes.

I found that it alleviated the symptoms of PMS. I had told my husband about this so when the time came I would just tell him I needed my monthly fix… and he was more than glad to help out… such a nice, selfless guy


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Hmm I never do it during a period until the very end when there is virtually no bleeding. For me it didnt make things wetter, in fact it increased the friction. Just as with another poster I too have very heavy flows and clots during that time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tiredandout (Jun 1, 2011)

We have sex without even thinking about whether Auntie Flow is in town or not, so it might be PIV but might be just some oral action as well. However, My bleeding is quite light, even on the heaviest day, especially after starting on a BC pill which is also used as a cure for heavy bleeding (Qlaira — I don't have it for that reason, but because it was the one that gave no side effects). 

If we're not in our own bed or if we happen to have white sheets on ours, we just put a towel underneath and that's that. My husband actually says that during my period the sensation is not as smooth and moist for him as normally. This seems counter-intuitive, but for whatever the reason, it seems to be the case. If I have some cramps, the best cures for me are actually excercise or having sex, but as the bleeding also the cramps are pretty light these days. I do remember being stuck in bed with period cramps in my teens and neither sex nor excercising would've sounded like a good idea to me then.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I was pretty much forced into this as my STBX said it relieves her cramps. It stinks but whatever. The sh-t I did for her... degrading come to think of it


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

When I'm horny it would be really hard to turn me off. A period certainly isn't going to make me flaccid.

If I would stick my penis in your butt, why would I be worried about blood?

Luckily the TAM ladies are for the most part, not concerned with should be's. Dating a girl right now who thinks getting cunnilingus is disgusting and that I shouldn't want to do it. Also, I was informed that period sex would in no way ever happen with her......annoyyyiiinnnggg


----------



## changednow (Dec 2, 2012)

My husband is totally against it. I wouldn't care, I want him to touch me as much as possible. I hate having about 5-7 days where I absolutely have no chance of getting it. I have suggested towels and shower sex. It is a no go. I actually resent him for that. I mean he likes anal, no problems there!?! You ladies are lucky you can get it during that time. I envy you.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Luckily age has lessened my days. I went from 7 full days to 3-4. Sometimes I wonder if I'm going through an early premenopausal stage. 

My husband does not care if Aunt Flo is visiting or not. It's too bad that it makes cramping so much worse.


----------



## Lovesong (Nov 26, 2012)

I've always had sex during my period. It's never bothered me or my partners/husbands. A few years ago, I got the idea to use a diaphragm during the heavier time. Works like a dream. No muss, no fuss, very little clean up. If you are interested, ask your doc for a fitting. In fact, I use the diaphragm for my period too instead of tampons. Cheaper, greener, not full of bleach and other nasties that tampons are. Just pull out and wash with soap and water and replace.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> SA, you are lucky. The cramping is so intense. It's very hard to refrain when your drive is so high. :/
> 
> We use black towels. I'm afraid of washing red towels in the laundry of the color leaking all over everything. Men's pink undershirts, socks and underwear crack me up! We had red flannel sheets once that bled the entire laundry.


My husband and I still had sex when I was on my period(pregnant now, but if I wasn't we'd still go at it). We'd just use a towel or do the deed in the shower(less messy). I have endometriosis, so I know all about horrible cramps. Typically during that time of the month, I had to be the one to take the lead as to control depth and what not to avoid painful cramping. In the end though, sex really helped with the painful cramps and I would feel so much better after. 

Sorry if it's TMI.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

changednow said:


> My husband is totally against it. I wouldn't care, I want him to touch me as much as possible. I hate having about 5-7 days where I absolutely have no chance of getting it. I have suggested towels and shower sex. It is a no go. I actually resent him for that. I mean he likes anal, no problems there!?! You ladies are lucky you can get it during that time. I envy you.


Same here. My husband is physically repulsed by the sight of blood 'down there'. It pisses me off actually because I feel like I have the plague or something.

He's gotten better the last couple of years since I told him how I feel. And now I'm getting into menopause and am having fewer and fewer periods anyway so hopefully it'll be a moot point soon!


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

I think this is a very personal thing and there can be no hard and fast rules about it. If both parties are OK with it, fine. If they're not, there are other things that one can do to be physically intimate. I can't see why it should be such a big deal either way...


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

COguy said:


> If I would stick my penis in your butt, why would I be worried about blood?


Ha ha, had to laugh at this, that's one way to look at it. 

This is one place I ain't allowed to touch on him (his hole is off limits, I've joked a few times I'm gonna stick my finger up there so his orgasm will be more intense - he warns me I better not issed... And he has No desire to go there on me either.



> Dating a girl right now who thinks getting cunnilingus is disgusting and that I shouldn't want to do it. Also, I was informed that period sex would in no way ever happen with her......annoyyyiiinnnggg


I always think -- hmmmm are they repressed ... I was like that. Maybe just maybe there is hope. Crazier things have happened, I don't know.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Cosmos said:


> I think this is a very personal thing and there can be no hard and fast rules about it. If both parties are OK with it, fine. If they're not, there are other things that one can do to be physically intimate. I can't see why it should be such a big deal either way...


It used to piss me off because he was SO repulsed - it wasn't normal. He would sleep way away from me just so there was zero chance he would accidentally touch my crotch, since I would wear a pad to bed. The couple of times he DID get blood on his penis he acted like someone had suggested it be cut off - he was HORRIFIED. Thankfully this isn't anywhere near as big a problem now


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

BrookeT said:


> Yes, we still do. I am the opposite of you though, sex and orgasms helps alleviate some of the cramps.
> 
> Never had any issues, and it doesn't bother the H. My breasts get hyper sensitive though, so I did have to explain to him to be extremely gentle, or its painful.


Same here... just turned 50, and TOM means HIGH DRIVE for me! There is one icky crampy day.... but all the rest are GAME ON! Red towels.... yep. If he's not turned off (and H sure isn't)...then I'm there!


----------



## sharkeey (Apr 27, 2012)

I find the blood all over my d-ick and her thighs to be wildly erotic.

Makes me horney.

The more blood the better. Mixed with my semen and you've got a combination that just can't be beat.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

My ex used to actually say that I was "useless" for a week every month. Dang, that sucked. I think he was just a wimp. Skeered of feminine things. 

New hubby = horn dog.... = awesome for me!


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

Hubs and I did this for the FIRST time this weekend in our entire 11 years together. :yay: I guess he got over it! Took him long enough.


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

sharkeey said:


> I find the blood all over my d-ick and her thighs to be wildly erotic.


WOW!!!! :smthumbup:


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

sharkeey said:


> I find the blood all over my d-ick and her thighs to be wildly erotic.
> 
> Makes me horney.
> 
> The more blood the better. Mixed with my semen and you've got a combination that just can't be beat.


I'm glad you've defeated your inhibitions...

I don't like to judge fetishes, but dude this is a little creepy.


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

southern wife said:


> Hubs and I did this for the FIRST time this weekend in our entire 11 years together. :yay: I guess he got over it! Took him long enough.


Score!


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

COguy said:


> Score!


:iagree: But why take so damn long? :banghead: He is the 1st and only person that I've been with that wouldn't have sex while "aunt flow" is in town.


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

southern wife said:


> :iagree: But why take so damn long? :banghead: He is the 1st and only person that I've been with that wouldn't have sex while "aunt flow" is in town.


I can't wrap my head around it....maybe he is a vampire and it's just too much temptation?


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

COguy said:


> .maybe he is a vampire


:iagree: :rofl:


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

sharkeey said:


> I find the blood all over my d-ick and her thighs to be wildly erotic.
> 
> Makes me horney.
> 
> The more blood the better. Mixed with my semen and you've got a combination that just can't be beat.


:scratchhead:
We had sex once right before she started and when I went into the bathroom afterwards I noticed that my d!ck was a different color. I was not happy and once I figured out the reason for it, made it even worse. Luckily I was getting in the shower at the time that morning. Just thinking about it makes me shake my head. 
When it is that time of the month I know I don't have to think about doing anything intimate with her. I also know that if I take care of it myself I don't have to worry about her wanting to go at it that night and try for a twofer in one day.


----------



## HappyKaty (Nov 20, 2012)

SunnyT said:


> If he's not turned off (and H sure isn't)...then I'm there!


Me, too!

I *LOVE* it!


----------



## evol (Dec 5, 2012)

The kind of birth control I'm on prevents me from ever getting periods, but when I used to, my hubby wouldn't mind and I wouldn't either, in fact, he loved all the wetness and it was fun to wash each other up after! But if it does create problems and more cramps, it's not really a good idea to do it, and that's ok. I'm sure you've tried medicine for the cramps? Maybe don't go at it so hard? :ezpi_wink1:


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

We've been married 12 1/2 years and have never had sex while i was on my period. We have it a day or two before and after, but never during. Neither of us has a problem with waiting 4-5 days each month.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

Tried once, but got a UTI afterward, so we avoid it now. But my periods aren't long, so it's not too bad.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Created2Write said:


> Tried once, but got a UTI afterward, so we avoid it now. But my periods aren't long, so it's not too bad.


I'm having chronic UTI's since my last kidney infection last Jan. I was hospitalized 6 days. only one other has reached my kidneys. I'm living on sulfur antibiotics, which work well! Maybe my kidney infections and utis are due to my increased drive?


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> I'm having chronic UTI's since my last kidney infection last Jan. I was hospitalized 6 days. only one other has reached my kidneys. I'm living on sulfur antibiotics, which work well! Maybe my kidney infections and utis are due to my increased drive?


My urologist said that most UTI's in females are due to the bacteria that lives in the vagina getting pushed up the urethra during sex. The bacteria can get into the bladder, and that causes the infection. Some women get UTI's every time they have sex, so there's an antibiotic he said he'd give me if that turned out to be the case. But, since I started urinating after sex every time hubs and I have intercourse, I haven't had a UTI. And it's been months now. 

But, I decided that I'd minimize the chances and stay away from sex while menstruating.


----------

